
Gun control: in the US, toddlers kill more people than terrorists do - wazoox
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/mar/13/the-macabre-truth-of-gun-control-in-the-us-is-that-toddlers-kill-more-people-than-terrorists-do
======
dogma1138
Negligent shootings have nothing to do with gun control. When a toddler
manages to get their hands on a firearm it's a gun safety issue, but leave it
to the guardian to make this point and also bring up Syrian refugees into the
mix.

~~~
sharemywin
I wouldn't say nothing. Obviously if she wouldn't have had a gun due to a gun
control law she wouldn't have been shot. Would this specific instance of been
stopped by most gun control laws proposed probably not. But, still not zero.

~~~
dogma1138
Yeah but no proposed gun control law, not even the most extreme ones from the
"gun ban" lobby would've prevented her from owning a handgun or in this case
shoot by a toddler.

------
Piskvorrr
Ban toddlers now, think of the children! ;)

~~~
Piskvorrr
(Also, as far as comparing statistics go:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11253500](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11253500)
)

